# Chloe, Lily, Coco With Their New Cat Bed!!!



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

My angel Mackenzie with Coco and her favorite chihuahua blanket!!!









Chloe, get out of that bed and let me in it!!!









Why do you always hog everything Chloe???









Yes, this is more like it, I match the bed much better and I'm a lady!!!









This bed is the perfect size Mama!!!









Okay, okay, we can share the bed Chloe but try to behave!!!









Four sleeping pups, BLISS!!!









Oh Lily, that tickles!!!









I love you too!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww, how sweet! Chloe has really grown up since I last saw her....and she is absolutely gorgeous! Love the photos...looks like they love the new bed.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

mackenzie is so pretty!! what a cutie xx

all your chis are sooo cute i love all of their beds xx they look so titchy.. what size clothes do they take when you dress them? xx


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww robin hunni thats so darn cute where did you find that cute bed i love it i love those 2 diva girls x


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

MChis said:


> Awww, how sweet! Chloe has really grown up since I last saw her....and she is absolutely gorgeous! Love the photos...looks like they love the new bed.


Isn't she sweet? Thank you. You saw her as a baby. She was only 1.3 lbs. at 12 months but has filled out to a nice 3.8 lbs. She's our chub!!! They love this bed, even poor Coop tries to fit into it but it's a little tight for him!!! I can't wait to see your new baby, he looks so friggin adorable. You must be dying!!!


pinkglitterybunny said:


> mackenzie is so pretty!! what a cutie xx
> 
> all your chis are sooo cute i love all of their beds xx they look so titchy.. what size clothes do they take when you dress them? xx


Both littles are extra smalls, Chloe is thicker so if it's a really small small she can do it but not usually!!! Thanks honey, I knew you'd like the pics.


~*Mandy*~ said:


> awwww robin hunni thats so darn cute where did you find that cute bed i love it i love those 2 diva girls x


Thanks sweetie. E-bay for 10 bucks including shipping. Too good to not get. I'm needing a couple of new beds so just sale watching. They are diva's aren't they???


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Awww, I love these pics!! Lily has such a sweetness, you can tell by looking at her face. 

Love the chi blanket. I'm still on the lookout for one, but no luck.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Robin....love
the bed and your gorgeous pack of bliss. You're 
captions on the pics are great too.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Your furbabies are so cute i love them xxxx


----------



## vickylou (May 22, 2009)

ace beds mine would love that


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

aww your chi's are just gorgeous Robin and that bed is lovely I like the crown on it. I could do with that gate / cordon thing you have in the pic of four sleeping pups. What do you call that so I can search for it online?


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> Awww, I love these pics!! Lily has such a sweetness, you can tell by looking at her face.
> 
> Love the chi blanket. I'm still on the lookout for one, but no luck.


that picture of your chi's is so sweet I love their outfits


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I love the new bed Robin, and the girls look like they adore it. Lily & Chloe look like they are best of buds. How sweet! Coco looks so nice and cozy wrapped in the Chi blanket, and let's not forget cute Mr. Coop in his bed. They are all precious Angels! Love them all!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

i love that bed too cute... all the pics are cute so hard to pick a fav..


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh Robin, they are all beautiful!! I can't stand it! How can you??? The last pic of Chloe and Lily is just precious. They look like under cover trouble makers though. Lol. All sweet in the pic, but I bet those two are always getting into mischief.... together of course. Lol! What cuties!
Coco looks all comfy in her chi blanket. I wish I could reach right through my monitor and give her some snuggling. She's to cute!!!!
Mackenzie is such a beautiful girl. Your gonna be beating the boys off with a stick. You probably already have. Lol!  I bet you two have so much girlie fun together.
Last but certainly not least my beautiful boy Coop! His coat is amazing!! It's so shiny. That raw diet really is doing him good. I wish I could just love on him all day. I know I have told you this before, but he is just gorgeous. That's it, I'm moving to Ohio... I can't take it anymore!!!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

awww I've missed them They look adorable


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> Awww, I love these pics!! Lily has such a sweetness, you can tell by looking at her face.
> 
> Love the chi blanket. I'm still on the lookout for one, but no luck.


Oh crystal thanks honey. Let me try to find you a link or something. Lily is the sweetest angel ever!!!


lynx8456 said:


> Robin....love
> the bed and your gorgeous pack of bliss. You're
> captions on the pics are great too.


Thanks Laura, I just adore your graphics, I look forward to them everyday!!!


Rubyfox said:


> Your furbabies are so cute i love them xxxx


I feel the same way about yours!!! Thank you so much. Aren't we lucky to have such precious angels???


vickylou said:


> ace beds mine would love that


It's like a big slumber party all day over here with the beds. My daughter who is 8 lines them up several times a day, it's so cute!!!


MarieUkxx said:


> aww your chi's are just gorgeous Robin and that bed is lovely I like the crown on it. I could do with that gate / cordon thing you have in the pic of four sleeping pups. What do you call that so I can search for it online?


Over here they just call them safety gates. I would die without mine. Thanks Marie honey. Isn't that bed cute??? Can't beat ten bucks with shipping.


MarieUkxx said:


> that picture of your chi's is so sweet I love their outfits


Ditto that!!!


TLI said:


> I love the new bed Robin, and the girls look like they adore it. Lily & Chloe look like they are best of buds. How sweet! Coco looks so nice and cozy wrapped in the Chi blanket, and let's not forget cute Mr. Coop in his bed. They are all precious Angels! Love them all!


Thanks T. You know I feel the same way about yours. I just couldn't resist the pictures of the new bed. Even the fat orange cat tried to climb in there. 


appleblossom said:


> i love that bed too cute... all the pics are cute so hard to pick a fav..


Thanks Brandi honey. I adore this bed. Great deal!!!


*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Oh Robin, they are all beautiful!! I can't stand it! How can you??? The last pic of Chloe and Lily is just precious. They look like under cover trouble makers though. Lol. All sweet in the pic, but I bet those two are always getting into mischief.... together of course. Lol! What cuties!
> Coco looks all comfy in her chi blanket. I wish I could reach right through my monitor and give her some snuggling. She's to cute!!!!
> Mackenzie is such a beautiful girl. Your gonna be beating the boys off with a stick. You probably already have. Lol!  I bet you two have so much girlie fun together.
> Last but certainly not least my beautiful boy Coop! His coat is amazing!! It's so shiny. That raw diet really is doing him good. I wish I could just love on him all day. I know I have told you this before, but he is just gorgeous. That's it, I'm moving to Ohio... I can't take it anymore!!!


Lisa, I would kill for you to live here!!! It'd be a chi party everyday!!! Thanks for your sweet words. I always try to get Coop in there just for you. The raw is suiting them, isn't it??? Their teeth and coats are amazing not to mention the little poopies!!! The "littles" do cause quite a stir over here but they have such fun. Coop is the sweetest boy on the planet.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

sakyurek said:


> awww I've missed them They look adorable


Aw thanks sweetie. I've gotten quite lazy about posting pics but I just couldn't resist these!!!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Well is that just the cutest bed I've ever seen!!! As a matter of fact, you have got a darling selection of beds for those little sweethearts!!! Precious!!!


----------



## PixieChixie (Oct 16, 2009)

Awww!! Such cuteness!!


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

> I love you too!!!


*AWWWWW
How sweet =D best buds hehe x*


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Those are so darn precious! And your daughter is most lovely.  Looks like her mama!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dazy Mae said:


> Well is that just the cutest bed I've ever seen!!! As a matter of fact, you have got a darling selection of beds for those little sweethearts!!! Precious!!!


Aw, thanks Darlene. The kitchen is their "hang" out!!! I had to have that bed and it was so affordable!!!


PixieChixie said:


> Awww!! Such cuteness!!


Thank you so much.


Small But Mighty said:


> *AWWWWW
> How sweet =D best buds hehe x*


They sure are!!! Thank you.


Lin said:


> Those are so darn precious! And your daughter is most lovely.  Looks like her mama!


Aw sweetie, thank you. She's a lot like her Mommy that little one!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OH Robin i love those pics!!
Your babies are too bloomin cute!
Absolutely adorable!!
That is one cool bed aswell. x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Robin, those pictures made my day!!! Oh my gosh, how CUTE are they?! And McKenzie is so adorable! 

Brodysmom


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Terri said:


> OH Robin i love those pics!!
> Your babies are too bloomin cute!
> Absolutely adorable!!
> That is one cool bed aswell. x


Aw Terri thanks hunni!!! Won't be long we'll be seeing pics of Darla!!!


Brodysmom said:


> Robin, those pictures made my day!!! Oh my gosh, how CUTE are they?! And McKenzie is so adorable!
> 
> Brodysmom


Thanks Tracy and thanks for posting Brody in his costume. I said today in the million post thread that I am dying to see him in it so you made my night!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

looks like u have an empty spot!
time to add 1 more into the fam LOL 

very cool bag/bed!


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh I love love love those pics! Your babies are the sweetest and that bed is divine!! I have that Chi blanket too! Robin, you definitely have sweet doggy bliss all around you!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow that is such a cute cat bed. I always love black and white color combinations. I love that they are fighting over the bed ^^. They are definitey catty =p.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh Robin, Thanks for psoting. I just ADORE your babies. I love all the beds lined up. Zoey has that blanket too and loves it. I do see you have a empty bed you neeed to fill. Thanks for sharing. Kay


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Lol - such cuties ! 
But tell the truth - the 'four sleeping pups' image is really just photoshop, isn't it ? 
I've never seen such a thing !


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

awh yey photos from Robin!
Mackenzie is beautiful bless her 
I love this pics of little Lily in bed! and Chloe is a beautiful colour!
Loved seeing Coop and Coco too  x


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> looks like u have an empty spot!
> time to add 1 more into the fam LOL
> 
> very cool bag/bed!


Ha.Ha.Ha. I think we're good over here. Too funny Pidge. Thanks honey.


rebel_yell said:


> Oh I love love love those pics! Your babies are the sweetest and that bed is divine!! I have that Chi blanket too! Robin, you definitely have sweet doggy bliss all around you!


Thanks Beth. I adore that blanket. I have two and my kids want one for them. The bed is so cute and a perfect size to feel "snuggly". I want one. LOL.


Waiushaoting said:


> Wow that is such a cute cat bed. I always love black and white color combinations. I love that they are fighting over the bed ^^. They are definitey catty =p.


They are "catty" JayR aren't they??? LOL. I adore the black and white also. In clothes, art, furniture and chihuahua's. LOL


Zoey's Mom said:


> Oh Robin, Thanks for psoting. I just ADORE your babies. I love all the beds lined up. Zoey has that blanket too and loves it. I do see you have a empty bed you neeed to fill. Thanks for sharing. Kay


Ha.Ha. Kay, let's get you your Lily first and then we'll talk, okay love???


jazzman said:


> Lol - such cuties !
> But tell the truth - the 'four sleeping pups' image is really just photoshop, isn't it ?
> I've never seen such a thing !


LOL. Isn't that the truth? Usually Chloe and Coop are tussling but eventually they all tucker out and hang in the lineup of beds. Thanks Alan.


claireeee said:


> awh yey photos from Robin!
> Mackenzie is beautiful bless her
> I love this pics of little Lily in bed! and Chloe is a beautiful colour!
> Loved seeing Coop and Coco too  x


Aw Claire, thanks sweetie. Mackenzie is my best little friend and helper. She spends hours with me and the pups. She trains them, feeds them, helps take them out, dresses them up and just adores them.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh they are both such cuties 
your new bed is very cute too!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Aw Claire, thanks sweetie. Mackenzie is my best little friend and helper. She spends hours with me and the pups. She trains them, feeds them, helps take them out, dresses them up and just adores them.


she sounds like an angel Robin


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

How cute, Chloe looks a feisty wee thing, full of attitude!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Princess* said:


> oh they are both such cuties
> your new bed is very cute too!


Oh thanks Anne honey. They are pretty darn funny.


claireeee said:


> she sounds like an angel Robin


Claire, she really is. She's a homebody like her Mommy so we hang out a lot together while the older one is quite social and always on the go!!! Thanks honey.


rocky scotland said:


> How cute, Chloe looks a feisty wee thing, full of attitude!


Chloe is feisty and funny and I've never had a pup like her. She cracks us up with her antics. Thanks Lynda.


----------



## pooch lady (Sep 5, 2009)

*Oh... how cute. Everyone is so happy and comfortable.*


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Robin I forgot to ask where did you get that 
precious chi blanket? I want 1 really bad!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Laura, my ss sent it to me as an early gift. I have the card she sent with it so I'll find it and pm you. It's the cutest darn thing, isn't it? Tracy just sent one to sweet Lily. Lisa of 4 chi's started the rage when she bought them for her crates last summer and they've been a hit ever since.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

pooch lady said:


> *Oh... how cute. Everyone is so happy and comfortable.*


Thank you so much.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Robin can your crew get any cuter!!! i just love the new cat bed, Lily looks right at home in it!! And Kenzie is so beautiful, you're so lucky to be blessed with gorgeous kiddies and pups too hehee!


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh my God these are great! I love the fishy bed and there's my little Peek's twin! Awwwwww.
Everyone looks FANTASTIC! xoxo


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LOL! you're welcome rcj  hehehe! or perhaps a cute kitten!


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

ahh best thing to see on a dreaded monday morning at work - faces of chloe, lily, coco and cooper!!!! they just brighten my day, what can i say?


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

don't know how i missed this post, but wow. such cuties  They look like they have the kitchen all staked out  (That's where they are most of the time, right?)


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

TashaZ said:


> Robin can your crew get any cuter!!! i just love the new cat bed, Lily looks right at home in it!! And Kenzie is so beautiful, you're so lucky to be blessed with gorgeous kiddies and pups too hehee!


I am grateful every day for my angels Tasha. Thank you sweetie.


Rochelle said:


> Oh my God these are great! I love the fishy bed and there's my little Peek's twin! Awwwwww.
> Everyone looks FANTASTIC! xoxo


There's Peek's twin!!! I loved his pics last night, I'm so glad you posted them. I want one of those sacks too, they are awesome. Thanks honey.


pigeonsheep said:


> LOL! you're welcome rcj  hehehe! or perhaps a cute kitten!


Stop It!!! LOL.


ahra1284 said:


> ahh best thing to see on a dreaded monday morning at work - faces of chloe, lily, coco and cooper!!!! they just brighten my day, what can i say?


I knew you'd feel that way sweetie. Thank you and big kisses to Aunt Ahra from my crew!!!


msmadison said:


> don't know how i missed this post, but wow. such cuties  They look like they have the kitchen all staked out  (That's where they are most of the time, right?)


Yep, the kitchen and the bedroom, on the bed. That's it. Once in a while I'll gate off the only carpeted room (the sunroom) and let them roam the dining room, family room, and kitchen. Boy do they love that. It's all hardwood so they can't hurt it. They are pretty good with their pottying but not perfect yet. Thanks Emily!!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Laura, I don't know what I love the most about him. His ears??? His fluffy tail??? His expressions??? I love and adore him, I swear I feel like I know him. LOL.


Take a look at the 1st pic of Coco that you posted
and then look at Jasper in some of the pics I have 
posted of him or even his mommy.
You would think they are related.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh gosh Robin! Our littles ones have grown up to be such pretty girls! And of course Coop is one handsome boy. I love that bed - it looks so comfy. Mackenzie is a doll!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

lynx8456 said:


> Take a look at the 1st pic of Coco that you posted
> and then look at Jasper in some of the pics I have
> posted of him or even his mommy.
> You would think they are related.


Laura, Andrew has said the exact same thing. Jasper's got a thicker coat but they so resemble each other. Even down to the floppy ears.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Laura, Andrew has said the exact same thing. Jasper's got a thicker coat but they so resemble each other. Even down to the floppy ears.


Ok now compare this pic with Andrew:

Coco:


rcj1095 said:


> My angel Mackenzie with Coco and her favorite chihuahua blanket!!!


Jasper's Mom:









Where did you get Coco anyway?


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

lynx8456 said:


> Ok now compare this pic with Andrew:
> 
> Coco:
> 
> ...


Oh my lord, they look so much alike. Jasper's Mom has a great coat just like Jasper. Coco's is just okay. My girlfriend bought her from a very elite pet shop in the area and a year later decided she didn't want her. I went straight to her house and picked her up and we've had her ever since. She had never been on a leash or even knew her name. She just wanted love and attention from day one.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I would've thought they were the same dog!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

avbjessup said:


> Oh my gosh, I would've thought they were the same dog!!


Hi Sweetie, I love, love, love your new avatar. How bought you throw me a bone and send me a Lily pic!!! Isn't that crazy how much Jasper's Mommy and Coco look alike??? Kiss my baby!!!


----------

